# Unclickable white square in bottom left corner of screen



## spklvr (Oct 14, 2016)

English is not my native language, but hopefully I can explain this well enough despite not knowing the technical terms.

I have been googling like crazy trying to figure out what this can be, but to no avail. It started after the Windows 10 anniversary update and it might be related to either chrome cast or spotify, as after resetting laptop to factory settings I did not see this problem again initially until I started using these again. However, when the white square pops up can be completely unrelated to using these, and uninstalling Spotify did nothing.

The white square isn't always visible either, but is still there as a large unclickable area. If I right-click on it, a menu comes up that says back forward and reload, but clicking these does nothing. The only way to get rid of it is to restart, but it will come up again pretty soon. Any ideas?


----------



## spklvr (Oct 14, 2016)

It has doubled in size please help!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you are running a third party anti virus program - particularly AVG, try disabling, or ven uninstalling it temporarily. Ditto and "fault finding" programs you may have installed.


----------

